# doxygen mainpage: Methodenreferenz verlinken



## VfL_Freak (15. Feb 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben hier in der Firma vor einigen Monaten beschlossen, doxygen zur Dokumentation des Codes unserer Client/Server-Architektur einzusetzen. Nachdem ich jetzt einige C++-Projekte erfolgreich ungesetzt habe, bin ich Java/Eclipse auf ein dummes Hindernis bei Schreiben der mainpage gestossen ...

Wirr wollen dort jeweils eine Auflistung der verfügbaren Kommandos darstellen und dabei für jedes Kommando eine Link direkt zur entsprechenden Methode einfügen.

In C++ hat sauber funktioniert:

```
+ KOMANDO_XYZ: myFabulousClass::myMethod
```
Hiermit wurde ein Link erzeugt, der direkt die Methode "myMethod" in der Klasse "myFabulousClass" anzeigte!

Nun unter Java klappt das offensichtlich nicht! Die gleiche Eingabe erzeugt keine Verlinkung 
Mit keiner Verlinkung meine ich, dass einfach nur der Text geschrieben wird!

Ich bekomme zwar mit voller Qualifizierung

```
+ KOMANDO_XYZ: com::abc::xyz::myFabulousClass
```
einen Link auf die Klasse, komme aber von da nicht weiter zur bestimmten Methode innerhalb dieser Klasse.

Das folgende schlägt alles fehl:

```
+ KOMANDO_XYZ: com::abc::xyz::myFabulousClass::myMethod
+ KOMANDO_XYZ: com::abc::xyz::myFabulousClass::myMethod()
+ KOMANDO_XYZ: com::abc::xyz::myFabulousClass::myMethod( ... myParameter ... )
```

*"\ref" *darf an der Stelle auch nicht verwendet werden, gibt einen entsprechenden Fehler beim übersetzen.
*"@see"* liefert mir zwar die (ander Stelle sehr unschöne) neue Zeile mit der Einleitung "siehe auch", aber auch hierbei ist das Ziel nicht verlinkt ...

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich dies unter Java umsetzen läßt?
Gibt es ggf. einen Befehl oder eine Option, die nicht kenne ??

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Feb 2016)

Moinsen,

großes Kino ...

```
+ KOMANDO_XYZ: com::abc::xyz::myFabulousClass::myMethod
```
funktioniert schon, aber nur dann, wenn "myMethod" public deklariert ist ....
Anderfalls wird sie gar von Doxygen beachtet 

Hat sich also erledigt !
Gruß Klaus


----------



## VfL_Freak (16. Feb 2016)

noch schnell ein Tipp für alle:
habe hier (https://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/manual/config.html#cfg_extract_private) passende Parameter gefunden und auch erfolgreich eingesetzt 

Gruß Klaus


----------

